# Mercedes-Benz refines the CLA for 2015



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*The technical features, appointments and available options for the CLA are all being refined for the 2015 model year. The CLA is now even more attractive.*

*Safety:* COLLISION PREVENTION ASSIST PLUS extends the functions of COLLISION PREVENTION ASSIST with the addition of autonomous partial braking, which helps to reduce the risk of rear-end collisions. If a driver fails to act when the risk of a collision is detected, despite the warning light in the instrument cluster and the intermittent audible alert, the system will automatically trigger partial braking. The standard-specification ATTENTION ASSIST system has been similarly upgraded: operating within an extended speed range (60 - 200 km/h), this now uses a five-stage bar display to visualise the driver's current attention level. Traffic Sign Assist will in future recognize more traffic signs, can recognise speed limits, no-overtaking restrictions and the lifting of such restrictions, and will also alert any driver attempting to drive onto a road in the wrong direction, for example when joining a motorway.

*Comfort:* One of the new optional extras is KEYLESS-GO. This access and drive authorisation system makes it possible to open, start and lock the vehicle just by carrying the electronic key on one's person. It includes the KEYLESS-GO starting function too, which is also available separately.

*Infotainment:* The new generation of telematics offers even more intuitive controls as well as a very immediate way of experiencing the various functions by means of animated menus and visual representations on the head unit display. The free-standing display is now available as an option with a screen diagonal of 20.3 cm (8 inches), an inch more than hitherto. The "Mercedes connect me" standard services are provided as part of the basic specification and can be enhanced through the addition of further options. Convenience Telephony is now also able to connect in to high-speed LTE networks. The Media Interface, now a standard feature, also allows the connection of Apple® devices using the "Apple Lightning" interface.

*Ambience:* The ambient lighting system now offers twelve colour schemes that can be selected to suit taste and mood, so helping to conjure an individual atmosphere in the interior. The trim is now also available in a satin-finish light brown poplar wood variant.

*Equipment and appointments:* a new option available for the sports models is that of AMG 19-inch multi-spoke light-alloy wheels, painted black and with a high-sheen finish.

*Output:* The CLA 220 CDI comes now with an extra 5 kW. Its current data: 130 kW (177 hp), 350 Nm, 0-100 km/h in 8.2 s, 232 km/h top speed, consumption (combined) from 4.0 l/100 km, CO2 emissions from 104 g/km. A further highlight is offered by the CLA 180 CDI, which now has emissions of only 99 g CO2/km.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

IMHO both MB and Audi have made up a lot of ground on BMW in recent years. N4S


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Seeing these cars on the road, I like them from certain angles but then there are some angle where it looks like a previous gen Corolla S. A lot of body cladding that does not hang well on the frame. Meh...


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

These cars are all over San Diego, they are very smart looking but small!


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Justin T said:


> Seeing these cars on the road, I like them from certain angles but then there are some angle where it looks like a previous gen Corolla S. A lot of body cladding that does not hang well on the frame. Meh...


I feel exactly the same - they're an odd car in that respect.


----------

